

State of the art Server-side JavaScript (slides) - bokchoi
https://groups.google.com/d/msg/commonjs/Rv5uDyOwhe4/THYQ2NeLt_gJ

======
bokchoi
Direct link to slides:

[http://www.slideshare.net/alexandre_morgaut/state-of-the-
art...](http://www.slideshare.net/alexandre_morgaut/state-of-the-art-
serverside-javascript-parisjs)

~~~
kiloaper
I would hardly call that direct. It requires Adobe Flash to work (which I
don't have enabled) and I need to register if I want to download them, or log
in with Facebook, something I will never ever do. I really wish people
wouldn't use slideshare.

